# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  از نظر درسی کدوم واحد دانشگاهی تونسته موفق تر باشه؟

## djamin

سلام دوستان به نظر شما از نظر درسی کدوم واحد دانشگاهی تونسته موفق تر  باشه و درس هایی که لازم یک رشته هستش تونسته بزاره تو اون رشته؟
پیام نور؟
علمی و کاربردی؟
سراسری؟
فنی و حرفه ای؟
ازاد؟
غیرانتفاعی؟
واقعا کدوم تونسته از نظر واحد های درسی و خود درس ها موفق تر باشه؟؟
منتظر جواب های شما دوستان هستم

----------


## djamin

اپ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## SonaMi

:Yahoo (50): 
سراسری !

----------


## djamin

> سراسری !


اگه میشه مقطع تحصیلی و مدرک تحصیلی و دلیل ااینکه میگی سراسری هم بگی ممنونت میشم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## SonaMi

> اگه میشه مقطع تحصیلی و مدرک تحصیلی و دلیل ااینکه میگی سراسری هم بگی ممنونت میشم



معمولا دانشگاه های سراسری از امکانات بیشتری برخوردار هستن و سطح دانشجویان و استادان نسبت به سایر دانشگاه ها تفاوت چشم گیری داره و  کلا دیسیپلین و پرستیژ خاصی دارند . 
در مورد مقطع هم منظورم کارشناسی است . ایران در زمینه ی تحصیلات تکمیلی ضعیف عمل میکنه . 

ولی به هر حال سایر واحد های دانشگاهی هم از اعتبار خاص خودشون برخوردارند و همچنین قابل احترام 

:yahoo (1):

----------


## djamin

منتظر نظر بقیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## djamin

اپ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اپ


غالبا سراسري بهتر عمل کرده ولي تا جايي که اطلاع دارم دانشگاه آزاد قزوين تو رشته ها مهندسي از بيشتر دانشگاه هاي سراسري بهتر عمل کرده. بقيه هيچن بي رو در بايستي! اتفاقا دانشگاهاي ايران در تحصيلات تکميلي بهتر عمل کردن تا کارشناسي.

----------


## Keiv4n

> غالبا سراسري بهتر عمل کرده ولي تا جايي که اطلاع دارم دانشگاه آزاد قزوين تو رشته ها مهندسي از بيشتر دانشگاه هاي سراسري بهتر عمل کرده. بقيه هيچن بي رو در بايستي! اتفاقا دانشگاهاي ايران در تحصيلات تکميلي بهتر عمل کردن تا کارشناسي.


جو ندید :Yahoo (94):  من خواهرم خودش کامپیوتر دانشگاه آزاد قزوین میخونه. میگفت توی کلاس 80 نفری، فقط 10 نفر ضرب خارجی بلد بودند :Yahoo (94): 

سراسری
آزاد
غیرانتفاعی
پیام نور
علمی و کاربردی

----------


## djamin

> غالبا سراسري بهتر عمل کرده ولي تا جايي که اطلاع دارم دانشگاه آزاد قزوين تو رشته ها مهندسي از بيشتر دانشگاه هاي سراسري بهتر عمل کرده. بقيه هيچن بي رو در بايستي! اتفاقا دانشگاهاي ايران در تحصيلات تکميلي بهتر عمل کردن تا کارشناسي.


خوشحال میشم رشته تحصیلتون هم بگید.

----------


## djamin

> جو ندید من خواهرم خودش کامپیوتر دانشگاه آزاد قزوین میخونه. میگفت توی کلاس 80 نفری، فقط 10 نفر ضرب خارجی بلد بودند
> 
> سراسری
> آزاد
> غیرانتفاعی
> پیام نور
> علمی و کاربردی


اگه میشه دلیلتون برای این رتبه بندی بگید.ممنونم و اگردانشجو هستید رشته تحصیلی یااگر میخواهید بشید چه رشته ای؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

بدون شک بهت میگم دانشگاه های سراسری حتی تو شهرستانشم خیلی از نظر واحد درسی قوی تر از دانشگاه ازاد های معتبر تو شهر ها کار میکنند 

از نظر بار علمی  هم اصلا قابل مقایسه هم نیستند

----------


## djamin

> بدون شک بهت میگم دانشگاه های سراسری حتی تو شهرستانشم خیلی از نظر واحد درسی قوی تر از دانشگاه ازاد های معتبر تو شهر ها کار میکنند 
> 
> از نظر بار علمی  هم اصلا قابل مقایسه هم نیستند


اگه بگید میخواهید چه رشته ای برید هم بگید.ممنون

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> اگه بگید میخواهید چه رشته ای برید هم بگید.ممنون


فعلا به طور 100 درصد معلوم نیست چه رشته ای بخونم ولی چندتا رشته مد نظر دارم ( مکاترونیک - عمران - مهندسی پزشکی )

ولی به ترتیب الویت : سراسری - غیر انتفاعی ( چون مهر سراسری داره + استادان دانشگاه سراسری ) - ازاد - علمی کاربردی - پیام نور

----------


## saeid_NRT

> جو ندید من خواهرم خودش کامپیوتر دانشگاه آزاد قزوین میخونه. میگفت توی کلاس 80 نفری، فقط 10 نفر ضرب خارجی بلد بودند
> 
> سراسری
> آزاد
> غیرانتفاعی
> پیام نور
> علمی و کاربردی


آقا خواهرت پروژه اي يا برنامه داشت واسه نوشتن بهم پ خ بده داداشم با همه اساتيد اونجا دوسته واسش برنامه رو مينويسه نحوه ارائه رو هم بهش توضيح ميده و تا روز ارائه پشتيباني ميکنه. با قيمت عالي و مناسب. يپروژه هاي يک نفري و چند نفريم قبول ميکنه. 

اتفاقا کامپيوتر و روباتيک و .... آزاد قزوين گاها از شريف هم جلو زده.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> فعلا به طور 100 درصد معلوم نیست چه رشته ای بخونم ولی چندتا رشته مد نظر دارم ( مکاترونیک - عمران - مهندسی پزشکی )
> 
> ولی به ترتیب الویت : سراسری - غیر انتفاعی ( چون مهر سراسری داره + استادان دانشگاه سراسری ) - ازاد - علمی کاربردی - پیام نور


 مکاترونيک که تو ارشد و جزو فناوري ههاي نوينه. بايد کارشناسي برق يا مکانيک بخوني.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> خوشحال میشم رشته تحصیلتون هم بگید.


کارشناسي شيمي کاربردي دانشگاه تبريز

----------


## amin dehghan

رباتیک قزوین حرف اول را تو ایران میزنه و اکثر دانش اموزان دارای مقام روبوکاپ به اونجا میرن
رشته به رشته و حتی گرایش به گرایش فرق داره اما در مجموع سراسری>ازاد(در تئوری)
اما اگه کسی واقعا بخواد کار یاد بگیره باید بره فنی حرفه ای یا علمی کاربردی چون سراسری ها معمولا تئوری تدریس میشه و یا اگه در کارگاه تدریس بشه هم اموزش  و وقت و تجهیزات کافی برای یادگیری نیست و دانشجو باید جداگانه و در کلاس های اموزشگاه های ازاد مطالب را یاد بگیره 
اکثر غیرانتفاعی ها هم به علت محدودیت مکان و تجهیزات و سطح پایینتر کلاس ها اموزش خوبی وجود نداره
درکل مهمترین عامل یادگیری خود دانشجوئه و باید خودش دنبال مطلب بره

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> آقا خواهرت پروژه اي يا برنامه داشت واسه نوشتن بهم پ خ بده داداشم با همه اساتيد اونجا دوسته واسش برنامه رو مينويسه نحوه ارائه رو هم بهش توضيح ميده و تا روز ارائه پشتيباني ميکنه. با قيمت عالي و مناسب. يپروژه هاي يک نفري و چند نفريم قبول ميکنه. 
> 
> اتفاقا کامپيوتر و روباتيک و .... آزاد قزوين گاها از شريف هم جلو زده.


قبول دارم حرفتونو دانشگاه ازاد قزوین فکر کنم پارسال مدال نقره کامپیوتر گرفت تو امریکا و سال 89 تو المپیاد مکانیک از شریف زد جلو تر

دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه

----------


## Keiv4n

دانشگاه آزاد قزوین، مکاترونیک و رباتیکش خیلی قویه. اینو فقط بدونید. ولی واسه رشته های دیگه زیاد بهش فکر نکنید بهتره  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## djamin

> دانشگاه آزاد قزوین، مکاترونیک و رباتیکش خیلی قویه. اینو فقط بدونید. ولی واسه رشته های دیگه زیاد بهش فکر نکنید بهتره


باید بکن اصلا بخث ما سر دانشگاه رفتن نیستش.بلکه سر اینکه کدوم واحد دانشگاهی تو درس هاش بهتر بوده.سراسری.ازاد.علمی و کاربردی.فنی و حرفه ای.پیام نور.غیرانتفاعی.یاهرچی دیگه

----------


## djamin

> رباتیک قزوین حرف اول را تو ایران میزنه و اکثر دانش اموزان دارای مقام روبوکاپ به اونجا میرن
> رشته به رشته و حتی گرایش به گرایش فرق داره اما در مجموع سراسری>ازاد(در تئوری)
> اما اگه کسی واقعا بخواد کار یاد بگیره باید بره فنی حرفه ای یا علمی کاربردی چون سراسری ها معمولا تئوری تدریس میشه و یا اگه در کارگاه تدریس بشه هم اموزش  و وقت و تجهیزات کافی برای یادگیری نیست و دانشجو باید جداگانه و در کلاس های اموزشگاه های ازاد مطالب را یاد بگیره 
> اکثر غیرانتفاعی ها هم به علت محدودیت مکان و تجهیزات و سطح پایینتر کلاس ها اموزش خوبی وجود نداره
> درکل مهمترین عامل یادگیری خود دانشجوئه و باید خودش دنبال مطلب بره


درمورد علمی و کاربردی و فنی و حرفه ای باید بگم کاملا دراشتباهید.بنده یک ترم دانشکده فنی و حرفه ای خوندم.(اصلا از نظر عملی خوب کارنکرد.استاد شنا یک بار نیمد تو استخر.استاد هندبال ما یک شکم داشت اندازه دوتا هندونه که نمیتونست بدوه.درمورد علمی و کاربردی هم باید بگم ترم اول علمی نیست و بیشتر سعی میکنه درس های پایه و پیش برات بزاره.اما از ترم دوم به بعد هستش

----------

